#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  How IoT has changed our home life?

## Bhavya

IoT is revolutionizing our lives and changing the way we live. The human-machine interaction have a huge impact in our daily lives. I would like to explore how IoT has changed our home life. Can you guys tell me how our home life has been transformed through IoT?

----------


## kanak

> IoT is revolutionizing our lives and changing the way we live. The human-machine interaction have a huge impact in our daily lives. I would like to explore how IoT has changed our home life. Can you guys tell me how our home life has been transformed through IoT?


what do you mean of IoT? Explain to me, please

----------

